# Silica Blast?



## bud88 (Aug 12, 2014)

A question for all of you growing organically.... My plants seem like they could use something to strengthen the branches to enable them to support more flowering weight...They have been getting their fair share of wind but they still seem wimpy....Maybe I am dreaming of monster buds and that isnt what the two girls will produce but if they do I would like to feel the branches could support them. :stoned:
The history of this grow is here in case of any questions...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=889282#post889282

Has anyone used the Botanicare Silica Blast?  


thx in advance!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2014)

I have not used silica blast. I have used a little straight silica in my potting mix. I don't know that it would work that fast as you are wanting.

You better support your plants with stakes.


----------



## Locked (Aug 12, 2014)

I add silica to my water and nutrients.  Plants seem to like it.


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

*Adding any commercial proprietary brand is not 'organic'  unless you live in the USA, where the meaning of 'organic' can mean anything ...so long as the CEO's can improve their quarterly returns....naturally at you plants expense...think hard

I have only needed physical support for 2 plants this year, and at both times have used the old standby, 4 inch re-enforcing mesh, and with that have to agree with my plants its just so embarrassing to see a mature tree not carry it expectant babies ....lol*


----------



## bud88 (Aug 13, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Adding any commercial proprietary brand is not 'organic'  unless you live in the USA, where the meaning of 'organic' can mean anything ...so long as the CEO's can improve their quarterly returns....naturally at you plants expense...think hard
> 
> I have only needed physical support for 2 plants this year, and at both times have used the old standby, 4 inch re-enforcing mesh, and with that have to agree with my plants its just so embarrassing to see a mature tree not carry it expectant babies ....lol*



So are you saying that because I use Espoma and Botanicare products I am not growing organic? Or are you saying there are ways of adding Silica to my plants in another way?


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

*I am saying that any commercial preparation claiming to be 'organic' is open to interpretation, ...its your definition of 'organic' is what the carpet bagger is hoping for ...go figure?*


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 19, 2014)

Dyna Gro Pro tek siliica supplement great stuff i use 2-3 ml every other watering helps build strong branchs and stems also its killer for heat stress in those hot summer days been using it for 5+ years will never go back to not using it


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 24, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Dyna Gro Pro tek siliica supplement great stuff i use 2-3 ml every other watering helps build strong branchs and stems also its killer for heat stress in those hot summer days been using it for 5+ years will never go back to not using it



^^^^^THAT^^^^^

Much cheaper than Silica Blast too.

I've been using the Pro Tekt for almost as long, since 2009 anyway, and likewise will not go back to not using it.

Wet


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

It is even cheaper to just buy the Silica powder by the lb and mix your own.  
I buy this for 16 bucks shipped to my door>>>http://www.kisorganics.com/products/shop/agsil-16h-potassium-silicate

Then I add 70 grams of it to 32 ounces of water and boom, you have made this for way way cheaper>>>http://www.dyna-gro.com/003.htm

Figure 1 pound is *453 grams*. That means you can make *207 ounces for 16 bucks*.

That's a little over 1 and a half gallons.  1 Gallon of Dyna Gro Pro-Tekt goes for 37 bucks on ebay and is probably more at grow stores.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome stuff Hamster!! Thx....


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

hamster im lazy tho dont have all that time to mix stuff lol ill just pay a little extra


----------



## PencilHead (Oct 24, 2014)

Note that silica is going to spike your pH pretty hard. Add it to your nute mix and let it sit for an hour or so and it'll drop some but you'll probably still want to pH down a bit. If you're growing indoor trees, you'll never get enough silica in there to make them stand alone--arbor them up.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 25, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> Note that silica is going to spike your pH pretty hard. Add it to your nute mix and let it sit for an hour or so and it'll drop some but you'll probably still want to pH down a bit. If you're growing indoor trees, you'll never get enough silica in there to make them stand alone--arbor them up.



Interesting, reason being is I mixed up some "tea" using blacktrap molasses, Espoma Plant Tone(which was dissolved first),Botanicare Pure Blend Grow, and Silica supplement and after aerating for a few hours the pH was @ 6.5.  What it did find is the rest my "tea's" pH dropped like a stone to 4.3 after sitting in the bucket areating for a day.
    I figured the Silica was the culprit...but I guess not...
I tried to use Up to get it back to where I could use it but I used 3 times the recommended amount and it only came up to 4.7 so I dumped it and will start fresh next time....Anyone?


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2014)

Silica will raise the ph not lower it....I mix my nutrients first then add the silica.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 25, 2014)

> I tried to use Up to get it back to where I could use it but I used 3 times the recommended amount and it only came up to 4.7 so I dumped it and will start fresh next time....Anyone?



Firstly, I didn't know there was a "recommended amount" and in the past, I've used whatever it takes to get the PH where it needed to be. Never seen an issue with PH adjustment solution. 

Secondly, do you PH test/calibrate the tester with 4.0 and 7.0 calibration solution once a month? I would recommend it. :aok: 

Also, what brand (etc) PH tester you using?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Firstly, I didn't know there was a "recommended amount" and in the past, I've used whatever it takes to get the PH where it needed to be. Never seen an issue with PH adjustment solution.
> 
> Secondly, do you PH test/calibrate the tester with 4.0 and 7.0 calibration solution once a month? I would recommend it. :aok:
> 
> Also, what brand (etc) PH tester you using?



DGF,
   It would have taken the entire quart to get this mix to come up. :shocked:
This stuff just wouldnt budge....40 ml raised it .2.  Normally less than 1 ml will up the same mixture 1 pH. 
 I believe it was the tea that was the issue not the pH adjustment solution. Normally just aerating it overnight will bring it up into the range it needs to be...I mixed up a new batch and it was fine....now we will see what happens to what i didn't use when I check it tomorrow. If it happens again I will have to just mix enough for one feeding unless I can figure out what is causing it...Everything is organic so it may not have been an issue if I had used it..I do have lime in my soil to help buffer...but it was only 2 gallons worth so it fed the Rose of Sharon in my yard. 

 the meter is right because everything else I have been doing reacts to the UP and DOWN. I also had my friend bring his over and double check.  
As far as what meter its a cheapie(dont even know the brand off hand) until I can get a BlueLab. 
:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 26, 2014)

I used GHs Armor SI for the first time, found that at 100mls to 20 gallons, raised the ph so much, it took 35 mls of ph down to get it back


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 11, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> Note that silica is going to spike your pH pretty hard. Add it to your nute mix and let it sit for an hour or so and it'll drop some but you'll probably still want to pH down a bit. If you're growing indoor trees, you'll never get enough silica in there to make them stand alone--arbor them up.



Why not?


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 16, 2014)

Because the buds get big. I top and lollipop severely and the 4 top buds still get large. Home Depot has a break-away arbor thing outside on the end shelf with the green plastic-coated wire and the nice decorative stakes. 

Question for the old growers: shouldn't worm castings have a decent amount of silica in them? I know worm farmers/ranchers/rustlers--whatever you call them--put silica in their worm beds.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

I also use the Gro Tek stuff and my plants made it threw crazy heat stress lol 
What's the Rhino skin like good stuff?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

PencilHead said:


> Note that silica is going to spike your pH pretty hard. Add it to your nute mix and let it sit for an hour or so and it'll drop some but you'll probably still want to pH down a bit. If you're growing indoor trees, you'll never get enough silica in there to make them stand alone--arbor them up.



My indoor trees stand by themselves? Always have.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 18, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> It is even cheaper to just buy the Silica powder by the lb and mix your own.
> I buy this for 16 bucks shipped to my door>>>http://www.kisorganics.com/products/shop/agsil-16h-potassium-silicate
> 
> Then I add 70 grams of it to 32 ounces of water and boom, you have made this for way way cheaper>>>http://www.dyna-gro.com/003.htm
> ...



Will this hurt my microbes at all or my soil.  IM not using salts.  Also I have DE in my potting soil.  Would you still add this?  Do you use it during every watering?  This would be beneficial when laying them down wouldn't it (under screen)


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 23, 2014)

It hit me about 3 o'clock this morning: rice husk ash is a source of pure silica. Composted hulls have a good bit of silica as well. If organic's your passion, then get some rice hulls and organic on.


----------

